# locker keys



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi all looking for outside locker keys for a 2003 kontiki 610 

many thanks


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you looking for key blanks, new barrels, or are you trying to get a key for an existing lock?


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I fairly sure they aren't "key specific" and that the barrels are able to accept any locker key, irrespective of vehicle make and age. So you might get lucky by asking a few people on a site if you can use theirs. Or, take the van to a motorhome/caravan dealers and have a go with some they might have.


----------

